# What if my dog doesn't want raw meat?



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess I should post in introductions first, but this section is what motivated me to join, so I thought I would just get to it. I am absolutely convinced that raw food would be the healthiest food for my dog. I've stopped buying commercial food for the most part, and make homemade dog food at home, but it is always cooked. After learning more about the benefits of raw, I thought that's it, we're going to do it. I went out and bought turkey necks, chicken, lamb etc. Surprisingly, my dog has no interest whatsoever in eating raw food, I can't believe it. I have offered him raw food many times over the last two weeks, and he sticks up his nose at it. If I take the same meat and simmer it in a pot for an hour or two, then he wants it. Have you guys ever had a problem like this?


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

It is fairly common for a dog that has been commercially fed and served home cooked meals to not be terribly interested in raw food. Cooking the meat brings about a very appetizing scent. What you might try is lightly cooking the meat and as you go along, cook it less and less each time you offer the meal until the dog used to the scent, texture and taste of raw meat. Keep in mind, though, that you do not want to offer any cooked bones.

I have found with dogs that are difficult about changing over that mixing some of the cooked meat (cooled) in a bowl with raw necks helps to get them acclimated.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CoCo said:


> Surprisingly, my dog has no interest whatsoever in eating raw food, I can't believe it. I have offered him raw food many times over the last two weeks, and he sticks up his nose at it. If I take the same meat and simmer it in a pot for an hour or two, then he wants it. Have you guys ever had a problem like this?


It's not unusual. You can solve this problem by following LoveNewfies method or you can use the tough love approach which is the method I prefer or you can use a combination of the two.

Before you start, If you haven't already, check out my raw feeding web page listed in my sig below. It has some information that I think you are not aware of yet. 

My method of getting your dog to eat raw:
Decide which protein source you are going to start with and then put down a piece of raw meaty bone for him to eat. After 10 minutes of showing no interest, pick up the food and place it in the fridge until next meal time. At the next meal, take out the exact same piece and put it down for your dog to eat. Repeat the process until your dog eats it. No snacks or between meal snacks.

Right now your dog knows if he holds out, you are going to offer something better. He needs to learn that is not the case. He needs to learn that you are the leader and the one who decides what is on the menu, not him.

Don't take the attitude that you are starving your dog. You aren't. You are offering food at each meal time. He is the one who decides to eat or not to eat. No dog will starve to death in the presence of food so don't worry about him. He will evenutally eat. It may take a day or two or three. I have heard of dogs holding out for 5 days. Usually by the 2nd day they are eating raw food.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Don't take the attitude that you are starving your dog. You aren't. You are offering food at each meal time. He is the one who decides to eat or not to eat. No dog will starve to death in the presence of food so don't worry about him. He will evenutally eat. It may take a day or two or three. I have heard of dogs holding out for 5 days. Usually by the 2nd day they are eating raw food.


THANK YOU!!! That's the best way I've ever heard of having that argument refuted by owners who I recommend the tough love approach to. They don't want to starve poor Fluffy, but if you're offering food to Fluffy then you really aren't starving him/her.
I've heard of a min pin holding out for 5 days before the owners gave in and fed her the old food, but those dogs can be so stubborn it didn't surprise me. If the owners had stuck with it, I'm sure she probably would've scarfed down whatever they offered her the next day. Didn't help that the dog was underweight to begin with though.


----------



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> It is fairly common for a dog that has been commercially fed and served home cooked meals to not be terribly interested in raw food. Cooking the meat brings about a very appetizing scent. What you might try is lightly cooking the meat and as you go along, cook it less and less each time you offer the meal until the dog used to the scent, texture and taste of raw meat. Keep in mind, though, that you do not want to offer any cooked bones.
> 
> I have found with dogs that are difficult about changing over that mixing some of the cooked meat (cooled) in a bowl with raw necks helps to get them acclimated.


I'm glad to know that CoCo is not the only dog that turns up his nose at raw meat.:tongue: This forum is helpful because this is the first time I've ever actually spoken to anyone that feeds the raw diet. I thought the gradual approach might be the way to go, but really just wanted some confirmation from someone that has experience feeding raw food. Thanks. 




RawFedDogs said:


> It's not unusual. You can solve this problem by following LoveNewfies method or you can use the tough love approach which is the method I prefer or you can use a combination of the two.
> 
> Before you start, If you haven't already, check out my raw feeding web page listed in my sig below. It has some information that I think you are not aware of yet.
> 
> ...


CoCo runs this house, and he does not approve of tough love methods. :biggrin: I will change to raw food gradually, and will definately check out your web page to learn as much as I can about the raw food diet. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CoCo said:


> CoCo runs this house, and he does not approve of tough love methods. :biggrin:


Hehe, you are the first one I have seen actually admit that. LOL



> I will change to raw food gradually, and will definately check out your web page to learn as much as I can about the raw food diet. Thanks for your help.


Another option you have is to put about half the normal amount of kibble in a bowl with a piece of chicken. Often when they begin eating kibble and it runs out, they will eat anything else that happens to be in the bowl.


----------



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Hehe, you are the first one I have seen actually admit that. LOL






RawFedDogs said:


> Another option you have is to put about half the normal amount of kibble in a bowl with a piece of chicken. Often when they begin eating kibble and it runs out, they will eat anything else that happens to be in the bowl.


That is a good idea, except CoCo doesn't eat everything in his bowl. In fact, I can put out a small bowl of dry dog food, and it will last for at least a week. The only reason I even leave dry food out is to provide extra encouragement to eat. CoCo is actually the perfect weight, but is very particular with his food. He does seem to like boiled egg yolk and little slices of cheese. With his homemade simmered chicken, I cut it up and hand feed him piece by piece. I started hand feeding him when he was only a few months old because I was worried about his health. I hadn't had him for long, and he started showing all the symptoms of parvo. The vet had him for a week on fluids and ran many tests including barium x-rays and blood work. They never could find out what was wrong with him, but they were sure it wasn't parvo. He seemed to magically get better, and now he is three years old, but it feels like I am continually trying to encourage him to eat more.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CoCo said:


> He does seem to like boiled egg yolk and little slices of cheese. With his homemade simmered chicken, I cut it up and hand feed him piece by piece.


MAN! He DOES rule the roost around there. You do know he's a dog, right? :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I really don't think its too good to mix kibble with raw. 

I fasted my doggies for a full day and half another one before their first raw meal - they wolfed it down! (Sorry, bad pun...) They haven't had kibble since!

Most dogs prefer kibble over raw, just like kids prefer cupcakes over vegetables. And the health issues are about the same...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

mel2mdl said:


> Most dogs prefer kibble over raw, just like kids prefer cupcakes over vegetables.


Not my dogs, they are crazy for raw food! They think it's the treat and kibble is punishment, I swear they feel bad for my roommate's dog on Orijen, but not bad enough to share their meals with him! He's always skulking about trying to get some of their raw food too at meal times. Poor pup!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

mel2mdl said:


> I really don't think its too good to mix kibble with raw.


In general, you are exactly correct but in this circumstance doing it for a few days until the dog gets used to raw won't do any harm but the dog in question doesn't eat kibble anyway so it's a moot point. 



> Most dogs prefer kibble over raw, just like kids prefer cupcakes over vegetables. And the health issues are about the same...


My dogs haven't seen kibble in so long, I'm not even sure they would know it's food. Thor (3 1/2 years old) hasn't seen kibble since he was 12 weeks, and Abby hasn't seen any in 6 years.


----------



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> MAN! He DOES rule the roost around there. You do know he's a dog, right? :smile: :smile: :smile:


Ha! Says the man that...
1. Special orders meat intended for human consumption for his dogs.
2. Probably owns his own special freezer to keep his dogs food in.
3. Has an extensive website to explain how he feeds his dogs, and how it will benefit other dogs as well.
4. Uploads cute pictures of his doggies to the internet.

BTW, I looked over your website more, and it is very helpful. Thanks


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CoCo said:


> Ha! Says the man that...
> 1. Special orders meat intended for human consumption for his dogs.


Guilty



> 2. Probably owns his own special freezer to keep his dogs food in.


Actually there are 2 dog freezers. 



> 3. Has an extensive website to explain how he feeds his dogs, and how it will benefit other dogs as well.


Again guilty



> 4. Uploads cute pictures of his doggies to the internet.


I don't do that nearly enough



> BTW, I looked over your website more, and it is very helpful. Thanks


You're quite welcome


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

You forgot #5

5. Has some of the healthiest dogs around!


----------



## PipersMom (Aug 17, 2008)

*Thanks for the great Thread!*

I'm glad to read about others' experience w/ raw feeding. My ckcs Piper loves her raw diet! Okay, she's a rescue and loves anything that I allow her to eat - except raw poultry. I am convince it is a texture thing with her since she will eat it if I grind it or mince it and serve it mixed with veggies. Venison is her ultimate favorite! The other thing she won't touch is raw liver, which is remarkably similar to chicken. However, even if I mix it with other things she will refuse it. On the whole (lol!) Piper is *alot* healthier that she ever was with kibble. Her allergies plagued her day and night and it broke my heart to hear her moaning and scratching herself all night long. Nobody got much rest.

One more thing I must remark upon is Piper's propensity to bury her bones! If I give her a meaty bone she may work on it for awhile, but you can bet your bottom dollar that she will find a way to bury that sucker the moment I am not looking - she will unearth it a week or so later and carry that thing around, all dirty and coated with sand, until I am able to confiscate it!


----------

